# Cub Cadet 7275



## FrankieC

Hi! My name is Frank and I'm ...
quite proud of our CC 7275 (Lucy). I've been looking for a forum to discuss her and this looks like a good place. Wondering how many others "out there" feel the same. Besides, it's almost 10 below outside, and this computer corner is nice amd warm!
Have a great day!


----------



## Live Oak

FrankieC, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :beer: :cheers: I am sure your observations and opinions would be very well received here. That is a 27 hp CUT isn't it? :thumbsup: What kind of uses do you have plannned for it and have you put it to already?


----------



## Live Oak

Almost forgot. Don't forget to post some pictures of your Lucy and other 2 tractors! :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe

Welcome FrankieC,
I too, would like to see and hear more about your Cub 7275 and what you like about it and why you decided to buy it instead of something else. Nice machine from what little I have been able to read about it. Happy tractoring!

Joe


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Welcome FrankieC:friends: 
I too would like to see pictures and hear about your Cub Cadet 7275. Do you have any attachments like a FEL or tiller or anything or do you just use it to mow with. Lets hear what you do with it and see some pictures.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## CADET97

*New here....7275 and bush hog*

Hello.....newby here. I purchased a slightly used 97' 7275 about 3 weeks ago. It has a 5 ft loader and it came with a scrapper blade and disc harrow (I believe it is to big though.). I'm in the market for a bush hog and was wondering if my tractor would pull a 5ft alright. I think it will but I don't want the tractor to be in a strain evertime I use it. Comments

Thanks CDB


----------



## Live Oak

The 7275 develops 27 pto hp. This is a bit on the low side to cut really thick. heavy brush or other high demand situations; I think a 5 ft. cutter would work fine on your tractor. I recommend you buy the heaviest duty cutter your budget will allow and store it under cover. They will last a lot longer that way. A slip clutch and chain kit is also a highly recommended. 

The guys in one of my hunt clubs brought out a John Deere 3120 with a 6 ft. cutter to cutter some over grown fields that had not been cut in about 5 years. The tractor and cutter did well and did not seem to bog down expect a few occasions but only slightly. The 3120 develops 22 pto hp. I was very surprised at how well the tractor handled the task. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! Don't be a stranger and we'll be looking forward to future posts from you on how your new machine performs.


----------

